# Arguments for the Value of Prepping



## MountainMagnolia (Jun 12, 2020)

I’m sure this has been addressed at some point in this forum, but I’ve had trouble with a specific search using the search bar...

Earlier tonight, I had a discussion with my mother. She lives about 700 miles away and is our official out-of-state contact. Still, she thinks I’m a lunatic when I mention gardening, security, etc.

She insists I’m prepping out of fear and that fear is a bad motivation. She “supports“ her argument by saying the gov’t will step in to help if things go awry. My only response is that I only trust myself and my husband – but it’s usually to no avail.

Overall, I tend to keep a lot of what I’m actually thinking to myself when chatting with her.

Sooo.... what do y’all think? When it comes to prepping, what is your argument for its benefits? Just curious.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepping out of fear means you're not prepared at all, and when SHTF you head down to the local Sams Club or Costco only to find it empty of the necessities.

Prepping, done correctly, is a methodical method to make sure you have what you need when it's not available.

If she thinks the gubbamint is gonna step in and save everyone, ask the folks who endured Katrina. Or Sandy. Or the recent California wildfires.


----------



## MountainMagnolia (Jun 12, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Prepping out of fear means you're not prepared at all, and when SHTF you head down to the local Sams Club or Costco only to find it empty of the necessities.
> 
> Prepping, done correctly, is a methodical method to make sure you have what you need when it's not available.
> 
> If she thinks the gubbamint is gonna step in and save everyone, ask the folks who endured Katrina. Or Sandy. Or the recent California wildfires.


Oh yeah. I lived on the MS Gulf Coast during Katrina. That was definitely a story I brought up. The only people who really stepped in then were members of the community. But even that was limited.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Just the recent few months should have shown her the need to have extra supplies on hand......for times such as those when the store shelves were empty. Whether because of a pandemic, civil unrest, war or natural disaster or even a personal hardship....having a few extras put back will always come in handy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A good relevant question would be "So when the shutdown occurred and the store shelves were empty, how did that work out for you?"

The only things I went out for was not for need but just things I wanted.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got to get the wood ready for winter........


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Every government throughout history, without exception, has failed its people. The scale might be small, or it might be monumental. It could be during famine, it could be during flood, it could be during scorching heat or bitter cold. Or worse, it could be on purpose and genocidal.
Anyone who trusts their government doesn't know their history.

Trusting government is like trusting a crocodile. Keep it at a good distance, and you'll live longer.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I research and write a free news blog (ResetUs.us) that only deals with the collapse and reset of the financial system and our government. Been at it for several years.

One cannot do this type of work without first being a Prepper for the family; you would lose your mind.
I sleep well at nights.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife suffers from normalcy bias. I don’t think she trusts the government, but she believes that nothing too bad will ever happen and she doesn’t believe in or support my prepping ideas. Recently, when the lockdowns started and shelves were becoming bare, she started to get a little scared. She got that “deer in the headlights “ look. But we were fine and wanted for nothing. Around here I was able to get most anything we wanted and even get take-out lunch a couple times a week. I already had everything we needed and we could have done just fine by not venturing out at all. Now that the panic is over and it really didn’t cause us any problems at all, she has reverted back to her old mindset. “See! Nothing bad really happened”. So I just ignor her and continue plodding along with my plans. Obviously, she can see our shelves stocked full of food, But I don’t really discuss the details of my plans and supplies with her. Just do your own thing and keep skeptics in the dark.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Every government throughout history, without exception, has failed its people. The scale might be small, or it might be monumental. It could be during famine, it could be during flood, it could be during scorching heat or bitter cold. Or worse, it could be on purpose and genocidal.
> Anyone who trusts their government doesn't know their history.
> 
> Trusting government is like trusting a crocodile. Keep it at a good distance, and you'll live longer.


This can not be said strongly enough, or often enough.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Every winter my preps come into their own, be it for 3 days or 3 weeks, never fails.

There is always a storm that cuts out the power lines, the people in the condo project die without power or even a real fireplace to use.

I am set up for non electric living and can fall back on that with the blink on an eye.

Hell, half my alternate lighting is 130 year old gaslights I took from my old house.

I can go from Sept to April without any outside needs, and without going to a lower level.

There is 5 years of food available for consumption.

No wife, but kid is behind me 110%, gets on my ass if something is short.

Having spent 6 years working in a gun shop, she is of the opinion , never enough guns or bullets.

She knows how to load the belts, and drums!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainMagnolia said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed at some point in this forum, but I've had trouble with a specific search using the search bar...
> 
> Earlier tonight, I had a discussion with my mother. She lives about 700 miles away and is our official out-of-state contact. Still, she thinks I'm a lunatic when I mention gardening, security, etc.
> 
> ...


First off, I'm assuming you're a grown-ass woman? If so, time to turn the table on your mommy. Take control of the conversation and stop being the little girl trying to earn mommy's blessings. If you and your husband have decided that living the prepared lifestyle is the way to go, then to hell with what your mommy thinks.

If you are talking to her and she starts to treat you like you're 8 years old again, then shut her down. Tell her you love her then say goodbye and hangup. She'll learn.

Second; I agree with what Back Pack Hack wrote. Embrace living the Prepared Lifestyle and learn as much as you can. Its a way of life that is good, productive and healthy. Have fun with it and screw what others think.

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heck even a squirrel is smart enough to prepare for the future. So stop living your life to satisfy your mother and do what you know is right. It's basic common sense to have a reserve of food and supplies. What and how much is up to each individuals needs and situation. Having nothing and relaying on someone else to cover your basic needs is flat out stupid and ignorant.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If 700 miles ain't enough of a distance for you to have your own unapologetic worldview, without fear of the ability to speak your thoughts .... move further away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ask her to explain why government has passed laws that they have no obligation To protect you or your property? They did a great job protecting small businesses during the riots.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...usiness-owners-awake-to-destruction?_amp=true

How did government step up for them?

How about CHAZ. Government really is looking out for those people.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...-city-of-seattle-for-failing-to-disband-chop/


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Some people are stubborn in their normalcy bias... invincibly ignorant and willfully impotent. My own brother, who is quite smart in other areas (one of the world's greatest authorities on satellite optics and design) has laughed at my suggestions to store just a few weeks of food. He lives in L.A. for crying out loud. Only now has he thought it a good idea to purchase a gun, and store some supplies... finally. Some people just have to see it to believe it... they cannot fathom it otherwise. It's frustrating... and oh so very common.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My family has always considered my prepping as strange. What a crazy old coot!

A few years ago, I had my wife read the book, One Second After. When she finished, she stated... "you need more food in storage". 

Yesterday, we had an employee test positive for Covid, so we are all now wearing masks... masks I have had in storage for a few years.

A couple of weeks ago, my youngest son who lives in downtown Memphis, asked to come down to the farm to shoot some of my guns. He is not a gun owner. He was considering getting a shotgun or something because of the protests and greater possibility of an intruder. We did a lot of shooting and he left with my Remington 870 Police. Not only that, but he brought a friend and asked if I'd show them my prepper storage room.

Seems I'm not so crazy nowadays. Maybe not completely sane... but not so crazy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MountainMagnolia said:


> I’m sure this has been addressed at some point in this forum, but I’ve had trouble with a specific search using the search bar...
> 
> Earlier tonight, I had a discussion with my mother. She lives about 700 miles away and is our official out-of-state contact. Still, she thinks I’m a lunatic when I mention gardening, security, etc.
> 
> ...


Arguments? Lunatics? Do I need to break out a gun? Cause I can if I need to. And, who are those people that think that preppers are nuts? I am almost insulted.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

My argument for prepping would be:

When hurricane Fredric came along in 1979 we didn't have squat, and it was hard to get supplies. So I started prepping, although it wasn't called prepping back then. Or at least I had never heard it called that.

When Katrina came along and it was hard to get gas, ice, etc. We had plenty.

When covid came along and it was hard to get toilet paper, masks, bleach, non perishable foods etc. We had plenty.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Swrock said:


> My argument for prepping would be:
> 
> When hurricane Fredric came along in 1979 we didn't have squat, and it was hard to get supplies. So I started prepping, although it wasn't called prepping back then. Or at least I had never heard it called that.
> 
> ...


Back then people were called survivalists and that term meant you were a whacko who believed that the apocalypse was on the way.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I know I've said this before but for the people who think prepping is crazy and that the gov will take care of them ask them this.

Why does the gov spend billions of dollars (tax dollars) a year to prep for themselves? Why do they have underground facilities all over the US that are guarded by the military and constantly maintained in a state of readiness? 

They've literally hollowed out mountains to make underground cities. And believe me if the day ever does come when they need to use those facilities regular people like you and me will not be invited. We'd probably be shot before getting within a 1/2 mile of them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Living in Wisconsin all my life I never really had to go far to buy sausage or beer--and I was never a beer drinker. I had seen too many idiots stumble out of a tavern and then throw a leg over their Harley. Why none of these clowns died on a bike baffles me.

Then again, I'm 70 years old, and the last time I went to a biker funeral there were only five of us there from the original club--and did not recognize one of them.

My advice, spend more time at the gym building your muscles and spend only half of that time on a bike. The gym will probably never hurt you, but even a few glances looking in the wrong direction is usually a "bike accident."


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Failing to plan is planning to fail! No one is gonna take better care of big number one better than you are! Life is hard, but its a lot harder when you dont do things that put you in a better position to weather a storm. Think the government is gonna step in and be Dr It'll B Alright? Look no further than the hardships of those during the Argentina Finacial Collapse or Venezuela currently. Dont think it can happen here in America? Think about Feb-May 2020 pandemic lock down. That was very minor compared to what I have seen around the world first hand. How did you fair? Did you have to go to the food bank? Did you have enough income to pay your bills without unemployement or government stimulus checks? 

Here in Texas this past February/March when Snowpocolyps hit us for about 7-10 days when many had no power due to grid collapse and we were in single digit temps. I didnt shiver for days on end in the cold, I didnt have the pipes in my house freeze then rupture and flood my home when the power did get restored and I dint go hungry. A majority locally cant say that and are still thousands in the hole money wise and still making repairs in many cases.

Even a little preparation in advance can make living through an event much easier.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Prepping out of fear means you're not prepared at all, and when SHTF you head down to the local Sams Club or Costco only to find it empty of the necessities.
> 
> Prepping, done correctly, is a methodical method to make sure you have what you need when it's not available.
> 
> If she thinks the gubbamint is gonna step in and save everyone, ask the folks who endured Katrina. Or Sandy. Or the recent California wildfires.


if you prep out of fear and have everything you need.... that can of spam will taste the same...fear or no fear...


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

My argument to your mother would be: would you want me to go out there when all the unprepared are looting and killing each other to buy something to eat? Do you want to search for food when shelves are empty, and people are fighting for anything they find? _You_ do that.
I prep for my peace of mind that I don't have to be out there when I don't have to.

If she's on medication, or has any special needs - use those! How will you get your meds if they're no longer available?
For a time, it was hard to find seniors vitamins (to add to our stock) during this pandemic. I suppose seniors were stocking up. I've stocked more when they finally become available.

We got more stocks now than we originally planned. We were supposed to be prepping for only about 6 months or so. And, a lot of variety. This change in prepping is done in anticipation of high cost of living.
At least, what we prep can help blunt that hardship and enable us to stretch our pension.

So, prepping need not be only for doomsday scenario.
It's an effective budgetting strategy!
It is a way for folks like us to stretch what we have. Buy when the prices are low.
Only buy what you normally eat, or what you know you'll eat. No point in buying what you don't like.
I'm also testing some soups/products we never had , before adding anything new to the inventory.
Lady at Walmart saw all the cans of soups I got at check-out the other day, and said "they eat like a meal!". I said, "cheaper than cooking from scratch! And, saves me time!" She agreed.

What we anticipate may not come about as fearsome as we thought.....but, at least, we have that peace of mind. I jokingly told him - you better not die anytime soon, or I'm left to eat these all by myself!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This ladies mom will probably be the first one clambering at her door when the shoot hits the fan.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

MountainMagnolia said:


> I’m sure this has been addressed at some point in this forum, but I’ve had trouble with a specific search using the search bar...
> 
> Earlier tonight, I had a discussion with my mother. She lives about 700 miles away and is our official out-of-state contact. Still, she thinks I’m a lunatic when I mention gardening, security, etc.
> 
> ...


I just posted about this! I don't get it either. I don't like to talk about my preps with anyone but I do mention I have a backpack of two MRE's and some water bottles for an earthquake or hurricane. I say this to see if anyone has the same mindset as me. But the people I mention this to say that's stupid. I feel like that should be the minimum everyone should have.


----------

